# Nuggets re-sign PG Jameer Nelson



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DENVER -- The Denver Nuggets have re-signed Jameer Nelson to primarily serve as a backup and mentor for rookie point guard Emmanuel Mudiay.
> 
> In addition to signing Nelson to a multiyear deal Friday, Denver also brought back Darrell Arthur and Will Barton, general manager Tim Connelly announced.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...g-jameer-nelson-mentor-rookie-emmanuel-mudiay


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Nice. Hopefully Jameer can be a solid mentor for Mudiay.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is a good move as long as Mike Malone doesn't decide Jameer needs to start/close games.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> This is a good move as long as Mike Malone doesn't decide Jameer needs to start/close games.


Hopefully there clearly will be a better option on the roster.

Now time to move Faried.


----------

